# 8 1/2" toilet rough in



## Mpls Jay

Rough in was there wall was built out...
Told the g.c. NO! (In english) 8.5"
I need the 12" that was there before your moved this wall out
Old house,stack was tight to the inside of the wall.


----------



## Mpls Jay

Came back after the g.c. called and said they fixed it.Here is what I found!
I had a laugh I called the inspector who was near by to have some fun too.


----------



## Plumber Jim

Every once in awhile I run into a toilet tank in the wall like that. lol :laughing:


----------



## Airgap

They're going to need some "plaster of paris".....


----------



## lpayne1234

Tile looks like crap too. :no:


----------



## Widdershins

Mpls Jay said:


> Came back after the g.c. called and said they fixed it.Here is what I found!
> I had a laugh I called the inspector who was near by to have some fun too.


 There might be some issues with the 15" L/R from center clearance requirements with this installation.

I'm just sayin'. . . . .


----------



## Optimus Primer

where are the plastic pieces that the china caps snap on to?

Also I see flange extensions were used. need to refer to dunbars thread "setting a toilet"


----------



## PlungerJockey

That's Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## U666A

They should have moved the wall forward even more so that only the bowl and the flush handle protrude from the wall...

:laughing:


----------



## 3KP

Could of tried a 10" R/I so it wasn't so much in the wall :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber

What a colossal idiot you have for a GC!!....:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

That is awesome !!
I love " custom " work.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

Ive seen this done a time or two. At least when Ive seen it done the hack took the time to plaster the recessed area behind the tank so it looked like a built in shelf, lol.

your hack left a big hole, hackety hack hack!


----------



## Michaelcookplum

That's quality work, I recommend you find a new GC to work for in the future. I wouldn't want to deal with things like that again. You could also have tried a 10" rough toilet. You probably could have made it work by fudging the tank, even if it was out of level(front to back) it still would have been better then that!


----------



## Plumberman

Michaelcookplum said:


> That's quality work, I recommend you find a new GC to work for in the future. I wouldn't want to deal with things like that again. You could also have tried a 10" rough toilet. You probably could have made it work by fudging the tank, even if it was out of level(front to back) it still would have been better then that!


No, no, no

Shhhh... We can't talk about putting something in a little un level or square in the Zone. That just don't fly!


----------



## sikxsevn

If you were to install an offset flange it'd put you at the 10" you need for a 10" rough bowl


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Plumberman said:


> No, no, no
> 
> Shhhh... We can't talk about putting something in a little un level or square in the Zone. That just don't fly!


Hahaha, you always know how to make me laugh!


----------



## Plumberman

Michaelcookplum said:


> Hahaha, you always know how to make me laugh!


Lol


----------



## stillaround

The GC's need to get educated...and check things out, go behind and measure---how long does it take.....they squeeze the price, strut like the big shots, and expect others to pick up the pieces...oh yea...dangle another carrot please...


----------



## c-note

an offset flange might cure the problem


----------



## suzie

Who was the inspector? was it in our hometown? yes tile job is a piece of poo.


----------



## suzie

Yes offset with 10" rough in toto to the rescue


----------



## gitnerdun

Totally unacceptable, from the paint on the copper stub to the flange spacer to the lack of bolt caps. Was there caulk around the base? I didn't notice. Does the plan show the bumped out wall?Or did the rough in guy just happen to overlook that detail. I think there's more to this. 
How about caulking around the tank, it may just blend in that way. 

Other than that, nice work:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber

So I'm guessing that the plumber did not set that W/C...then who did? The "GC"?.....:laughing:


----------

